# Probleme mit window.scrollTo(x, y);



## Gast23 (2. Dez 2005)

Hi 
Ich möchte mir mit Hilfe von Java ein neue Fenster öffnen lassen. Da der wichtige Inhalt des Fensters auf der rechten Seite steht und ich dem Besucher das Scrollen ersparen möchte, das Fenster an besagter Possition aufgehen lassen. 
Ein gro0teil klappt schon, aber die Funktion scrollTo hat keinen Bezug zum Fenster Frame 1 und ändert mir die Possition im Hauptfenster und nicht im erzeugtem neuem Fenster. 

<script type="text/javascript"> 

function OpenNewWindow(){ 
NewWindow=window.open('', 'Frame1', 'width=600,height=420,resizable=yes,scrollbars=yes'); 

NewWindow.window.scrollTo(200, 200); 
} 


</script> 

Wo liegt da noch der Fehler?


----------



## Illuvatar (2. Dez 2005)

Dass das Javascript ist.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099

*moved*

Edit: Erster geschrieben, zweiter verschoben


----------



## Roar (2. Dez 2005)

du bist hier falsch. http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
verschoben


----------

